# Ajuda



## luazinha (17 Jan 2014 às 12:50)

Bom dia!
Será que alguém me pode ajudar, preciso dos dados do IPMA para a Humidade Relativa e Vento, só encontro valores para Temperatura e Precipitação, nas normais climatológicos para 1971-2000 e 1981-2010 provisórias. Preciso dos valores para a humidade relativa e ventos para esses períodos. Alguém me ajuda a chegar a esses valores. Obrigada!


----------



## Agreste (17 Jan 2014 às 13:54)

Se precisas para o país todo, não há.


----------



## luazinha (17 Jan 2014 às 14:54)

preciso dos dados da humidade relativa e ventos para estação da serra do Pilar ; vila Nova de Gaia!!!


----------



## Sanxito (17 Jan 2014 às 15:47)

Boa tarde.
Se te registares no site do IPMA tens acesso a mais alguma informação do como utilizador comum, mas não sei se consegues o que precisas. Grande parte dos dados são pagos. Talvez algum membro te consiga ajudar de outra forma. 
Cumprimentos


----------

